# TBG State Shoot photo's



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wind, rain, and cold didn't stop a good crowd of folks from gathering for the shoot that turned out to be a bit of a muddyfest but it was grand fun with grand vittles thanks to Dutchman organizing the Saturday night feast. I didn't get to try all of the wonderful dishes but what I did try was superb. Thanks to everyone who made a dish for all to enjoy!!!!!

Of course, a very special thanks go out to our host and hostess, Chuck and Bobbie) for allowing us to invade their beautiful farm!

Last and certainly not least, THANKS to the TBG officers and volunteers that put this thing on and got it set up under some less than desirable circumstances. Great job guys and gals!!!!

OK, now some of the pic's I took. My camera batteries went dead after my first two photo's but Jake Allen loaned me his camera so there are many more on it. I later replaced the batteries and took these with my own camera.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2010)

More:


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2010)

Last batch:


----------



## Elbow (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like a great time had by everyone!

Love Andreas Big Jim bow! That is so pretty! She looks proud to own it!

El


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for lettin' me tag along with ya Al. Hope we can shoot together again soon.
You're the greatest.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 14, 2010)

Great photos Al. Good to see u again yesterday. Man your photos don't show how wet and muddy it was. But a great time none the less.


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually this was mt first TBG event but won't be my last if work and life don' get in the way

Had a great time meeting everyone and shooting with:
(ladies first) Andrea, Chase, RogerB, Dennis,Greg, Clay and Dan.

Not knowing anyone personally other than Joel I was rather nervous about just showing up by myself but y'all made me feel right at home. And I learned some things about the finer aspects of shootin trad as well

Thanks for letting me hang with a good bunch of folks.

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2010)

belle&bows said:


> In Al's pic above the ????? is me. One of the few times I get to show my ugly mug



Thanks Dave, I fixed it so you are now properly labeled.


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 14, 2010)

No problem Mr. Al, sometimes incognito is best


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 14, 2010)

belle&bows said:


> Actually this was mt first TBG event but won't be my last if work and life don' get in the way
> 
> Had a great time meeting everyone and shooting with:
> (ladies first) Andrea, Chase, RogerB, Dennis,Greg, Clay and Dan.
> ...



It was great meeting and shooting with you Dave.  I want to consider you part of the bunch from now on, so I hope to see you as a regular.

Great shooting and see you soon!


----------



## fountain (Mar 14, 2010)

im gonna throw a few of mine in as well.
couldnt stop shoting long enuff to take many pics!
my lucky arrow!!! gone














me and chris playing with big jims bow

















we had a great time!  got to put a few name and faces together this weekend and got to see some familiar ones as well.  a great time was had by all.  wild weather as usual and i have been fighting severe allergy problems all weekend thanks to it!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 14, 2010)

Despite the cold, rainy weather...We had a great time. It was nice to put a face with the screen names to! That was a great course this weekend to! Good food & Good Times! And thanks to all of you who helped get my truck out of the mud!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics Al


----------



## Brad Singley (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW!  This was my first time attending a trad event.  My children and I had the best time!  What a great bunch of people,  everyone made us feel so welcome and I even got to shoot a couple of bows.  My head was swimming with names so I can't remember everyone.  
  I think I got bit by the trad bug, as I left with a bow that I traded a hunting knife and sheath for with Steve  (SOS).
   On the ride home my muddy little 10 year old son looked at me and said "Dad, that was the greatest day ever" and my muddy daughter said "me to".  I think it was all the mud they got to play in!  Thank you guys for everything!  Brad


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got in.  We had a blast.  I didn't get that many pictures, but here  are some that I took.






Hannah, Lilly the pooch, Renee, and Reed






Jeff Hester, Bill and Shane.






Debbie Smith, Susan Nelson, Jeff Hester


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)

Hannah:










Youth Boys:


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)

Coots Bunch:


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 14, 2010)

Just went through my pictures on my camera and I had to post this picture that my son took. This is what it's all about to me and a great picture by my son! That's my girl!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 14, 2010)

2Wheel awesome pic of your girl! I bet she is proud of it! And so are you!
Everyone looks so happy! Thanks for the pics; makes me feel like I was right there!
El


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 14, 2010)

Got to put some more faces to some names...
Thanks Barry for helping us with Nolan's bow.
The food was outstanding last nite. We figured over 50 people were in attendance for the dinner. Thanks to Dutchman
Nolan had a great time and said just about the same as Brad's kids. He has a blast every time he gets around you guys.
Here's a few of my pics...
That gator was a tough shot and Johnathon put it in the 12 ring


----------



## Necedah (Mar 14, 2010)

An amazing string of pics from an amazing two days in the great outdoors. Fellowship, bows and arras, and food. It doesn't get ant better than this. Thank you to everyone that contibuted to this grand event. 

Dave


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nolan is the man, and the rabbits better lay low. Had a good time with ya'll today, thanks.


----------



## fountain (Mar 14, 2010)

keep em comin!  great pics.


----------



## FVR (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics.

Thanks.


----------



## choctawlb (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had a great time, wish I could have made it. If it makes ya'll feel any better, it rained all weekend in Pennsylvania as well. I have two more scheduled work days and I fly back into Atlanta Friday morning. I am ready to get out of "Yankee Land" and get back to Georgia.
Ken


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everybody for coming in spite of the nasty weather and thanks to all the photgraphers for the great pictures. I seldom get to get out on the course myself at the shoots (at least while the shoot's going on) so your pictures let me see some of what I'm missing. Everyone looks to be enjoying themselves and that's really what these get-togethers are all about.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2010)

Had a great time, as usual yesterday. Really glad I went, even though I woke up not really "feeling it" and almost stayed home. 

Got to see a lot of old friends and meet some new ones. Didn't get to spend a lot of time with everyone but did enjoy what time we did spend there. We would've liked to have stayed for supper but knew we'd have to be home early to pick evilrubberducky up from his trip to Atlanta. 

Only took three or four pics the whole day. Was scared to tote the camera around with the rain coming and going, but glad everyone else was able to get some great pics of the different groups there.

I scored two new bows, got to meet stickandstring (Jonathan), shot with BK and his lovely daughter and of course, I hung out with my sidekick PAPALAPIN  and had a blast as usual.

I was amazed at Andrea's new Big Jim bow. Girl, that thing is BEAUTIFUL!  

Congrats to Chris, TJ and Greg. Great job guys.  

Meeting Barry Duggan was a pleasure as well. 

I love all the characters that make up this place and the shoots. It was well worth the almost 3 hour drive.

Thanks again to Chuck and his wife for being such wonderful hosts. Thanks to Dan for a second run on my bow. I'm not gonna break this one. 

Can't wait to do it again next year with El, cause SHE WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## SOS (Mar 14, 2010)

*My state shoot ended with a bang....*

Kids and friends and food and rain and sun and wind and arrows everywhere....must be the State Shoot.  Don't forget the fireside libations with a liberal dash of lies thrown in!  Was all good except as Oconee Dan and I were on the road heading home when a really bid doe took offence at my Toyota and did the head -butt boogie with my fender,  aarrrggg.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 14, 2010)

SOS said:


> Kids and friends and food and rain and sun and wind and arrows everywhere....must be the State Shoot.  Don't forget the fireside libations with a liberal dash of lies thrown in!  Was all good except as Oconee Dan and I were on the road heading home when a really bid doe took offence at my Toyota and did the head -butt boogie with my fender,  aarrrggg.



So how much meat did ya get off of her?


----------



## Brad Singley (Mar 14, 2010)

Ouch!  Steve, you are supposed to shoot them not try to run them over!


----------



## SOS (Mar 14, 2010)

I really could not tell what happened to her; as she ricochetted off my truck she flattend the mirrow it was looking at us.  Took us a couple of hundred yards to find a place to edge off the road....she was big doe, especially compared to the columbia county runts.  And the one I hit did go in my freezer.  Masson had to much gear to throw this dead deer onto...lOL

And, Brad, read carefully...she ran into me, not I into her.  Thankfully cuz front end damage can add up...just like three years ago.  Good night. Had fun.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 14, 2010)

_Can't wait to do it again next year with El, cause SHE WILL BE THERE!!!!    _


O.K. TBug! I get the message! I will be there! 
Such nice pics everyone! Thanks again for sharing! 
S.O.S. sorry to hear about the deer fender bender!

Good to see the faces of some of you!
El


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 15, 2010)

SOS hate to hear that.  You are supposed to shoot them not let them run into you.  LOL Good to see everyone.  Thank all of you for the great pictures.  Clay good form sure is a nice looking bow.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Mar 15, 2010)

Funny thing these pictures so far do not do the mud we endured justice, yet.  I am sure there will be some that will.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Great photos Al. Good to see u again yesterday. Man your photos don't show how wet and muddy it was. But a great time none the less.





Jeff Kitchens said:


> Funny thing these pictures so far do not do the mud we endured justice, yet.  I am sure there will be some that will.


Several times I thought I should take a few mud pic's but never did. Actually, I was too busy keeping scorees and trying to keep up with the group.



gregg dudley said:


> Hannah:


Great photo!!!!!



2wheelfoster said:


> This is what it's all about to me and a great picture by my son! That's my girl!


Another great photo!!! Ms Rachel sure could shoot that bow!!!


Necedah said:


> An amazing string of pics from an amazing two days in the great outdoors. Fellowship, bows and arras, and food. It doesn't get ant better than this. Thank you to everyone that contibuted to this grand event.
> Amen! And thanks Dave for the tow and ride down and back. I enjoyed your company as always!
> Dave





SOS said:


> I really could not tell what happened to her; as she ricochetted off my truck she flattend the mirrow it was looking at us.



Can you say "Deer magnet"?


----------



## dpoole (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks to all the TBG folks for putting on thid event and thanks to the EVANS family !!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to all the plaque winners!!!!!!!!!

Great shooting folks!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 15, 2010)

Andrea and I had a blast and it was great to see everyone. Steve I hate to hear that about your truck.


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks to the Evans family!
I had a great time, and wish I could have spent more time with some of you.
I can say if Steve had not stomped the brakes that doe would have hit a lot more than fender.    Sorry about that Bud.
Dan


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the great pictures.  Molly and I were unable to come to the shoot because of a severe case of bronchitis that I encountered, but it looks as if everyone had a great time.  The trophies looked great, and I am glad to have helped by supplying the arrowheads.  Jeff Kitchens and Jeff Smith did a good job with the plaques.  Congratulations to all of the winners.  The pot luck supper looked fantastic. Sorry I missed it.                                 Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 15, 2010)

We had a blast as usual.  I didn't take many pictures this time and now I'm regreting it, but I do have some different ones of the guys testing out Dave Carrigan's (awesome vendor/artist from Michigan) atlatl and another interesting sight.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 15, 2010)

Karin and I had a wonderful time at the SHOOT!  Everyone we shot with we enjoyed to the max!  Karin was proud of her trophy and I was proud of her!  Thanks to all who made this event possible, and especially to the Evans family for the generous offer of a place to hold this event.  Thanks to the officers and the folks who set the course and the unsungs who made it happen.  Special thanks to Gene for his efforts to make the pot luck dinner a big success as well.  It was all delicious.  When people can have that much fun in that much mud and rain you did something very well indeed!  We had a blast!   Again thank you Chuck and Bobbie...You guys are tops!  A big thank to to Big Jim too for making Karin's bow... She's fired up now!  Bill & Karin


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pictures all! I have enjoyed looking at each and every one. 
Thanks for posting them! 

Tomi left a SD card on my desk, so I reckon I have a few 
pictures to add this evening.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Tomi left a SD card on my desk, so I reckon I have a few
> pictures to add this evening.



Shouldn't take more than four days, tops...

That woman takes lots of pictures! And I'm glad she does.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, Jeff,  time to start trickling Tomi's pictures out here...


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 15, 2010)

Ignition 07---
I love the kid in the background of the picture where Spikes is throwing the atlatl!  He looks like he is simulating the throw.  Might have better form than Chris!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 15, 2010)

gregg dudley said:


> OK, Jeff,  time to start trickling Tomi's pictures out here...



It's early yet. He's probably still editing...


----------



## fountain (Mar 15, 2010)

mr g. you are the man with the atlatl!  im no spear chunker!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2010)

dutchman said:


> It's early yet. He's probably still editing...



I believe when I counted yesterday I had 97 photos on the card. So guess he's trying to figure which one's to post....besides he works better if I'm not there for encouragement!!!!! and I'm home now so am sure they'll be along "shortly" in batches. He does such a great job with them!!!!!


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 15, 2010)

fountain said:


> mr g. you are the man with the atlatl!  im no spear chunker!



Not yet!  But I am telling you there is going to be a dead pig at the end of all this practice!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 15, 2010)

gregg dudley said:


> Ignition 07---
> I love the kid in the background of the picture where Spikes is throwing the atlatl!  He looks like he is simulating the throw.  Might have better form than Chris!



Without a doubt!  I believe I'd be more likely to kill something with my pocketknife than that thing!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 15, 2010)

I would say I thougth Fountain was going to break out his wrist rocket, but I think he already got in trouble for that.


----------

